# Umlaute in Dateinamen



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

Hallo

ich setzte Ubuntu 7.04 ein und kann leider keine Dateien mit umlaute erzeugen auf meiner gemounteten Festplatte sonst gehen Dateinamen mit Umlauten. Wie kann ich das ändern?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Moeglicherweise ist die falsche Locale eingestellt.
Gib auf der Shell mal *locale* ein und schau was es Dir ausgibt.

Geht es sowohl im GUI als auch in der Shell nicht oder nur einem von beiden?


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

hab es schon bissel modifiziert nun geht es wesent aufen normalen System nur eben net auf der gemounteten Festplatte


```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
LANG=de_DE@euro
LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en
LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"
LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"
LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"
LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Welches Dateisystem hat die Platte? Moeglicherweise FAT32?


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

Nein sie hat NTFS ich mounte mit

```
mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs-3g /mnt/platte2
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Hab das grad mal probiert, und das geht bei mir auch nicht, zumindest nicht wenn ich mit NTFS-3g gemountet hab (was bei mir mittlerweile der Standard ist).
Ich hab die Partition aber mal ausgeklinkt und mit NTFS-FUSE (aus den NTFSProgs) gemountet und damit geht es.

Interessant ist aber, dass ich nach einem weiteren umount und erneutem mounten mit NTFS-3g dann die Datei (Dateiname: köter) erstellen konnte.
Es wird scheinbar gemountet bevor die locale gesetzt wird, und somit wohl mit einer falschen locale gemountet.

Probier mal die Partition auszuhaengen und dann wieder zu mounten und ob es dann bei Dir auch geht.


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

hab bei mir NTFS-Fuse net

//Edit 
wenn man es kleinschreibt geht es


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch nur NTFS-3g installiert, nicht aber die NTFSProgs.

Uebrigens, auf meinen FAT32-Partitionen kann ich auch ohne Remount mit Umlauten schreiben, das duerfte aber daran liegen, dass diese bereits im Kernel mit Codepage 850 und Charset ISO8859-15 ausgestattet werden.


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

wenn ich mit ntfs-fuse mounte habe ich keine rechte mehr um draufzuzugreifen und bekomme auch keine rechte gesetzt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Dann mounte doch nochmal mit ntfs-3g, hat bei mir ja danach auch geklappt.
Wie gesagt, ich nehme an, dass beim Systemstart mit einer anderen Codepage, wahrscheinlich 437, gemountet wird.


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

funktioniert auch nicht. Wie kann ich eigentlich beim Systemstart mounten ich mache das jetzt manuell


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Dazu sollte es reichen wenn Du die Partition in der Datei /etc/fstab eintraegst.

Hier mal meine fstab als Beispiel:

```
# Begin /etc/fstab

# file-system mount-point type options dump fsck-order

/dev/hda3 / ext3 defaults 1 1
/dev/hda2 swap swap pri=1 0 0
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults 0 0
/dev/hda5 /mnt/linux vfat defaults 0 0
/dev/hda6 /mnt/dvdrip ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
/dev/hda7 /mnt/emule vfat defaults 0 0
/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults,ro 0 0
/dev/hdb2 /mnt/games ntfs defaults,ro 0 0
/dev/hdb3 /mnt/data ntfs-3g defaults 0 0

/dev/dvdrom /media/dvdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0
/dev/dvdrecorder /media/dvdrecorder auto noauto,ro 0 0
/dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto noauto 0 0

/dev/kingston1 /media/kingston auto noauto 0 0
/dev/yakumo1 /media/yakumo auto noauto 0 0
/dev/jenoptik1 /media/jenoptik auto noauto 0 0
/dev/samsung1 /media/samsung auto noauto 0 0
/dev/hyundai /media/hyundai auto noauto 0 0

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs defaults 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts gid=4,mode=620 0 0
shm /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0

# End /etc/fstab
```


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

ok das geht dafür allerdings das mit umlauten immernochnet


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Hmm, im Moment hab ich erstmal keine weitere Idee.
Moeglicherweise kann man beim mounten eine Codepage und/oder ein Charset uebergeben.
Eigentlich sollte Ubuntu mit sowas keine Probleme haben.

Wenn Du in der Shell eine solche Datei erstellen willst, bekommst Du dann eine Fehlermeldung? Moeglicherweise sogar diese hier:


			
				touch köter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> touch: cannot touch `köter': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

genau die fehlermeldung bekomme ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Auf der Linux-Partition geht es aber, richtig?


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

jap da geht es


----------



## andy72 (28. April 2007)

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter:

http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount

dort steht, dass man beim mounten noch "-o nls=utf8" hinzufügen kann,um Umlaute zu nutzen


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

danke andy72 nun gehts. Vielleicht kann mir jetzt noch Dennis Wronka sagen wie die Zeile in der fstab Datei aussieht damit es automatisch geht


----------



## andy72 (28. April 2007)

Ich bin zwar nicht Dennis,aber die Zeile müsste dann so aussehen:

```
/dev/hd? /mnt/dvdrip ntfs-3g nls=utf8 0 0
```

Das Fragezeichen ersetzt Du dann durch die jeweilige Partition


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

komisch jetzt geht es net mehr


----------



## andy72 (28. April 2007)

Kann sein,dass die Homepage nicht ntfs-3g behandelt, sondern das "normale" ntfs - versuche mal die Zeile


```
/dev/hd? /mnt/dvdrip ntfs nls=utf8 0 0
```


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

geht alles net egentwie muss es doch möglichsein mit ntfs-3g auch umlaute zu machen


----------



## Spranta (28. April 2007)

ok ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen das ich mit einer Samba freigabe auf die zweite Festplatte Umlaute speichern kann. Die Frage ist wie mache ich es jetzt das es auch mit der Konsole geht bzw mit proFTPD


----------

